# Nokia PC Suite Alternative



## imthe_one (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello,
I am using Nokia N72 and i am looking for a simple and fast software which can explore my cell phone for cut-copy-paste other than nokia pc suite.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just a data cable will do that.. I use a data cable and there is no need for a software...


----------

